# Aluminium And Canvas Micarta 'game Ova' Micro Hammer Pfs



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

New little one made from 6mm aluminium and black canvas micarta scales.
Slightly too llong and a little too fat to fit in an Altoids tin.







































Added pics:


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That is so nice


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, cool, fantastic.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I hope you're shooting that apple logo


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I really like that, the colours go together great


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That's awesome! Also, glad you're not shooting that Apple logo







I bet that grip feels great!


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

I like it please can you put a pic with it on hand


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I hope you're shooting that apple logo


if it were me i would shoot the apple logo, it will out last the windows logo lol

and its not important to get into an altoids tin, its another great slinger, keep it up!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I hope you're shooting that apple logo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job!!! It has a 1950's futuristic look to it ... the kind of slingshot Flash Gordon would have used ... very cool indeed.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

space weaponry. i like


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Charles said:


> Nice job!!! It has a 1950's futuristic look to it ... the kind of slingshot Flash Gordon would have used ... very cool indeed.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Looks a bit like a suprised robot.

I won't be shooting apples or windows


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

looks great but i have questions: as big is? as you hold it?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Outstanding!
There's a lot of imagination flashing about the forum lately. Amazing how a lil contest like the altoid tin build off has inspired so much creativity. Well that's certainly our good 'ol uncle Charles forte.
Great work everyone

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

kooniu said:


> looks great but i have questions: as big is? as you hold it?


I'll take a picture of it in my hand and post soon. It's only a little bigger than an altoids tin. If I made it any smaller my little finger would not fit on.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

cute beetle


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice, I like it.
Philly


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I like it, cool design!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rapier said:


> Outstanding!
> There's a lot of imagination flashing about the forum lately. Amazing how a lil contest like the altoid tin build off has inspired so much creativity. Well that's certainly our good 'ol uncle Charles forte.
> Great work everyone
> 
> Hype~X Australia


Those are very kind words. I only wish I could take credit for the inventiveness on this forum ... but I cannot. I cannot even take credit for the idea of the Altoid Build Off. I was merely a pawn in the hands of our wise leader Aaron. He asked me to start the Altoid contest, and I reluctantly agreed to do so ... but I told him I did not think there would be much interest in it .... HA! Just goes to show what a bonehead I can be!!!!























Cheers ....... Charles


----------

